# Moving to perth in Jan 2014



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Hi, 
Is there any one planning to move to perth in Jan 2014? Come and join this thread so that we can share, help each other to decide best way forward.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

I am planning to move to Perth in mid of November or early January.

Most of expat people are moving in January!


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

if i get visa by next month. i will probably fly on feb 2014....


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to move to Perth in mid of November or early January.
> 
> Most of expat people are moving in January!


Y in your case two dates? Do you still have to decide? In my point of view job market will be slow in November


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Have anyone arranged accomodation in perth?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

mechman said:


> Y in your case two dates? Do you still have to decide? In my point of view job market will be slow in November



Cos I am getting bored here. Have resigned and no much work at office and hence planning to land soon and get some odd job at least!


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> Cos I am getting bored here. Have resigned and no much work at office and hence planning to land soon and get some odd job at least!


Well if you have already resigned then its Better to move. Have you arranged tickets? Have u tried iom for tickets?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

mechman said:


> Well if you have already resigned then its Better to move. Have you arranged tickets? Have u tried iom for tickets?


No. I don't know about IOM. I will get the relieving date on Monday and after that I will prepone my travel


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

You may get your tickets through iom at discounted rates and with excess baggage allowance for once in a life. Iom is international organization for migration


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Is there any one who recently moved to perth? Can you please advise the better suburb with reference to job search?


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

What is the best suburbs in perth


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Anyone who recently moved to perth?


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

So have someone got the firmed dates or plan to move to perth?


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

mechman said:


> So have someone got the firmed dates or plan to move to perth?


I plan to arrive 01/04/14.

Adequate Suburbs depend on your preferences (lifestyle, family situation, acceptable time to work, closeness to CBD/Beach,...) No general statement possible though :lalala:


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> I plan to arrive 01/04/14.
> 
> Adequate Suburbs depend on your preferences (lifestyle, family situation, acceptable time to work, closeness to CBD/Beach,...) No general statement possible though :lalala:


Do u plan to arrive in jan or April


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

mechman said:


> Do u plan to arrive in jan or April


As I am European, I used the standard date format applied in my country and most parts of the world (except the US, China and the Middle East):

DD/MM/YY


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Finn-in-web said:


> As I am European, I used the standard date format applied in my country and most parts of the world (except the US, China and the Middle East):
> 
> DD/MM/YY


Okk so u will be moving in April. Whts ur profession and have u booked the accomodation?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello mechman,
What is your profession?
When are you moving to Perth.

My initial plan was to move in mid Feb, 2014 ...... now it may be in mid april,2014.


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Hello mechman,
> What is your profession? Mech engr
> When are you moving to Perth. End jan
> 
> My initial plan was to move in mid Feb, 2014 ...... now it may be in mid april,2014.


Replied in your post so wht are ur details


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I'm planning to move to Perth in April, 2014.

But I'm worried about accommodation arrangement there .... do u have any idea ? Please suggest ...


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

mksctg said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to move to Perth in April, 2014.
> 
> But I'm worried about accommodation arrangement there .... do u have any idea ? Please suggest ...


Are u moving alone or with family. Try airbnb. Com and gumtree


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

mksctg said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to move to Perth in April, 2014.
> 
> But I'm worried about accommodation arrangement there .... do u have any idea ? Please suggest ...


Are u moving alone or with family. Try airbnb. Com and gumtree


----------



## mksctg (May 26, 2013)

mechman said:


> Are u moving alone or with family. Try airbnb. Com and gumtree


I'm moving alone .....


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

mksctg said:


> I'm moving alone .....


Try share accomodation through gumtree.com


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

mechman said:


> Is there any one who recently moved to perth? Can you please advise the better suburb with reference to job search?


Hi 
I moved in perth around may this year and since than having a good time after initial hiccups... all suburbs r equally good and ur choice depends upon the area of work u r looking for...
Are u in perth already or planning to move?? I will be more than happy to help any newbie in this fantastic forum.


----------



## mmn (Aug 14, 2013)

*How is Perth?*



xyls98 said:


> Hi
> I moved in perth around may this year and since than having a good time after initial hiccups... all suburbs r equally good and ur choice depends upon the area of work u r looking for...
> Are u in perth already or planning to move?? I will be more than happy to help any newbie in this fantastic forum.



Hi Xyls98,

What is your occupation? How r u feeling after going there in Perth? what is the job situation?


----------



## nicromonicon (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi xyls98
How did you find accomodation ?


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

mmn said:


> Hi Xyls98,
> 
> What is your occupation? How r u feeling after going there in Perth? what is the job situation?


Perth is a nice place to start ones career though bit isolated than rest of australia.... job situation is not bad and agian depends upon ur career field... and how far u can go with ur struggle to get ur dream job.


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

nicromonicon said:


> Hi xyls98
> How did you find accomodation ?


Well..there is alot of way to find accomodation prior to ur arrival in perth..but I think gumtree is best....if u browse it u will get breif idea of what actually is going on.... Accomodation has always been a big issue for any newcomer in this country... I was lucky to have my freind helping me out.


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have an accommodation and I am moving in November 2013. Would be happy to share from December 10th onwards with singles only. PM for more details.

Thanks.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

shaishav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an accommodation and I am moving in November 2013. Would be happy to share from December 10th onwards with singles only. PM for more details.
> 
> Thanks.



Great to know that you are also from Bangalore. Sent you a private message. Please check


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Perth Nov 13*

Hi All,

Got my PR finally and am planning to visit Perth by end of this month. Am from Bangalore and looking for a suitable job in Project Management.

Any suggestions/help on arrival?

What are the things to do:
1. Get a mobile #
2. Open bank account
3. Apply for Tax number?


----------



## xyls98 (Nov 5, 2012)

inder_s1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Got my PR finally and am planning to visit Perth by end of this month. Am from Bangalore and looking for a suitable job in Project Management.
> 
> ...


Its easy...buddy
1. U can get prepaid mob sim from any petrol pump or coles or woolworth

2. U can visit any bank with ur passport n visa documents n ur ac will get open.
3. U can apply tax number online in their website afte4 u reach Australia


----------



## inder_s1 (Jan 16, 2013)

xyls98 said:


> Its easy...buddy
> 1. U can get prepaid mob sim from any petrol pump or coles or woolworth
> 
> 2. U can visit any bank with ur passport n visa documents n ur ac will get open.
> 3. U can apply tax number online in their website afte4 u reach Australia


Thanks for the quick reply, buddy.

It's gonna be a interesting move to a new place.


----------



## nicromonicon (Nov 16, 2012)

shaishav said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have an accommodation and I am moving in November 2013. Would be happy to share from December 10th onwards with singles only. PM for more details.
> 
> Thanks.



shaishav how did you secure the accommodation?


----------



## shaishav (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, i got it through my friend.


nicromonicon said:


> shaishav how did you secure the accommodation?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Spoke with Inder. Shaishav and Daljit...Was nice talking to you all.

See you all soon in Down Under


----------



## boogil (May 14, 2010)

mechman said:


> What is the best suburbs in perth


what do you mean by the best?


----------



## ramprakah_10 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi guys,
I am new to this thread and got my 190 visa to perth and planned to move on coming feb2014, any advice on how to get a room and job would be great... I currently working at Singapore, planned to resign at end of this year


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

ramprakah_10 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am new to this thread and got my 190 visa to perth and planned to move on coming feb2014, any advice on how to get a room and job would be great... I currently working at Singapore, planned to resign at end of this year


Have you moved to Perth?


----------



## ramprakah_10 (Feb 19, 2013)

No I booked my ticket at the end of feb2014, currently in India....


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

ramprakah_10 said:


> No I booked my ticket at the end of feb2014, currently in India....


Have you arranged your accomodation? Are u moving alone or with family?


----------



## thanich (Jul 17, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> Spoke with Inder. Shaishav and Daljit...Was nice talking to you all.
> 
> See you all soon in Down Under


Hi vijay,

Did you get job there... How is your experience in perth,

I am flying on feb for 2weeks....

How is job opportunities there....


----------



## strikerjax (Feb 8, 2013)

Planning to move to Perth around first week of Feb. 
Can someone recommend areas to live around Perth. (might prefer closer to CBD)
I am single and looking to rent a roomshare.
Been looking at online ads, but not sure which area to focus on.


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

strikerjax said:


> Planning to move to Perth around first week of Feb.
> Can someone recommend areas to live around Perth. (might prefer closer to CBD)
> I am single and looking to rent a roomshare.
> Been looking at online ads, but not sure which area to focus on.


Try mount lawley


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Is any body from Perth or moving to perth?


----------



## Finn-in-web (Apr 11, 2013)

I will move beginning of April.
Just returned from my Visa Activation trip and have to say that Perth is a really lovely place (as far as I could discover it). Just regarding the cost of living, I have not been "disappointed", as it was at least as expensive as I expected it to be.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

I will visit Perth at the end of April to validate my PR.


----------



## arshedbobbyc (May 1, 2013)

I am planning in feb 2014 from hyd to perth. if anyone wants to plan together please pm me.


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Have all of you arranged your accomodation? Whtat are your professions?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

mechman said:


> Have all of you arranged your accomodation? Whtat are your professions?


I'll be staying at a family friend's place. Profession is civil engineer. What about you?


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Yes I have arranged through airbnb initially and I am a mechanical engineer


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Whts about other members?


----------



## abhinav12 (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi All,

I am planning to move Perth by September/October.Request you if you can help me with the suitable suburb for rental as i am migrating with my spouse and 4 year old daughter.


----------



## mechman (May 18, 2013)

Try mount lawley n also airbnb.com


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

abhinav12 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to move Perth by September/October.Request you if you can help me with the suitable suburb for rental as i am migrating with my spouse and 4 year old daughter.


Victoria Park, Bentley, Maylands, Yokine - are some areas close to CBD


----------



## vpr (Aug 7, 2013)

I am planning to move Perth by end of march. Heard about IOM, is that reliable? Share your opinion. I am a mech engineer, how s the job market there?


----------



## madhu1099 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I am coming to Perth on 4th April'14 from Hyd, can anyone guide me in finding sharing accommodation for initial 1-2 weeks???

Thanks in Advance


----------



## sankebraham27 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi guys,
I am planning to move Perth in June-July. Can someone who has already landed there can share his/her experience. My questions are as below; This will help me to get mentally prepared and get an overall idea on how are the things in Perth.

1.Does anyone know if we can find a single room accommodation easily ? If yes how much rent do we have to pay per month?
2.How's the current job market? Heard its still in the economic slow down mode? I will be looking out for Business or System Analyst or Junior PM as a starter.
3.How about monthly expenses?


----------



## rkumar1 (Aug 2, 2012)

sankebraham27 said:


> Hi guys,
> I am planning to move Perth in June-July. Can someone who has already landed there can share his/her experience. My questions are as below; This will help me to get mentally prepared and get an overall idea on how are the things in Perth.
> 
> 1.Does anyone know if we can find a single room accommodation easily ? If yes how much rent do we have to pay per month?
> ...



HI Sankebraham27..let me know if I can help you with anything. if have not landed here already...


----------

